# Access to google-drive via gvfs without Gnome

## musv

Hi there, 

google-drive-ocamlfuse doesn't seem to be available anymore, which isn't a big loss as the update process was a real mess with that ocaml stuff. So I came to gvfs, which claims to support google-drive access. 

I'm not using Gnome and want to keep the installed gnome packages at a minimum on my system.

I installed:

```

[I] gnome-base/gvfs

     Verfügbare Versionen:   1.24.2-r1^t 1.26.3^t (~)1.28.2^t (~)1.28.3-r1^t {afp archive bluray cdda fuse gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts google gphoto2 gtk +http ios mtp nfs samba systemd test +udev udisks zeroconf}

     Installierte Versionen: 1.28.3-r1^t(14:47:31 03.09.2016)(cdda fuse gnome-online-accounts google gphoto2 gtk http mtp nfs systemd udev udisks -afp -archive -bluray -gnome-keyring -ios -samba -test -zeroconf)

     Startseite:             https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/gvfs

     Beschreibung:           Virtual filesystem implementation for gio
```

The google USE-Flag is set. But when I try to access the google-drive somehow I get:

```

Error mounting location: Invalid mount-specification
```

The mount command I took from: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/236014/mount-google-drive-on-command-line-using-gvfs-google.

But it seems, I'm not the only one with this problem: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=208950

Did anyone managed it to access google-drive via gvfs-mount without the full Gnome desktop?

----------

## qubix

I've managed to access google drive without Gnome and even without gvfs-mount. There are two projects worth looking at:

https://github.com/prasmussen/gdrive

https://github.com/siom79/jdrivesync

Gdrive is very good, jdrivesync is a bit easier to set up.

Both just sync the whole Google Drive onto your disk and allow to sync the changes back into the could. Both omit totally Google's native file/objects like the spreadsheets and stuff. The rest is movable.

----------

## musv

Thanks, then I'll try gdrive. 

In the past I prefered a method to mount GDrive as a network drive. Means, without having a local copy of the content.

----------

## ScottESanDiego

 *musv wrote:*   

> Thanks, then I'll try gdrive. 
> 
> In the past I prefered a method to mount GDrive as a network drive. Means, without having a local copy of the content.

 

Recommend you look at rclone ( http://rclone.org/ ) then.  It recently gained a FUSE ability, and can mount Google Drive and many other hosted filesystems.

----------

